# Pixie Floss Juice Launch - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/2/18)

Join us tomorrow for the launch of this new authentic strawberry powdered milk flavour.




Please excuse the year mistake on the poster. It is not 2017 but 2018 obviously 

Gonna be awesome day. Giveaways and small cloud comp.

Nesquick Cronuts will be served at the cafe as well as 20% vouchers available off coffee's, mocktails and our awesome shakes 

Pull in, chill and vape.


----------



## Ugi (23/2/18)

So u get a tub of nesquik when 60mls juice us purchased

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/2/18)

Ugi said:


> So u get a tub of nesquik when 60mls juice us purchased



Yeah that you do.


----------

